# Server: to update or not to update?

## audiodef

I run my own web, mail and radio server, all on one machine. 

Recently, I synced Portage and ran emerge -uDN world, which seemed to spawn a few annoying problems that caused me to rebuild my server. This was on stable.   :Shocked: 

Things are back up now, and I'm wondering: is it necessary to update a Gentoo server on a regular basis - or ever? Once things are working, is there any reason I should not simply let the server alone indefinitely, only installing programs I want on my sites and for email or radio functionality? I don't want to run into glitches stemming from updates again. 

I assume if there's a major security bug found in apache or whatever, that should be addressed, but as for regular server updates: necessary, or just asking for trouble?

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

I'm running a stable Gentoo server too (Apache, Mysql, postfix, etc), so like a lot of people here, I know a bit how it is  :Smile: 

Gentoo is a rolling release : that means that if you don't update for months, you'll have some troubles (even if some persons here are doing this). I think that not updating your system is asking for troubles.

Imagine : a very important security issue is found tomorrow and you haven't updated your machine for 2 months. It'll be quite long (and maybe difficult) to update your whole server (many depedencies, etc), except if you can just update the application which had a security risk.

Or just imagine that you want to install a new shiny ebuild which is not on your local tree : maybe you'll need to perform a full update of your system, in order to install it.

Update your server every one or two weeks should be perfect : not a lot of packages to emerge, and everything goes flawlessly :]

Also, that depends about you : if you have the time to update your server, read the news (eselect news read #), take the time to (sometimes) read the forums, the mailing lists, etc.

But, whatever path you choose, I think that the Gentoo community will help you  :Very Happy: 

PS : I think that I've read another thread like this, but I don't remember where.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for your advice, Yuu.   :Smile: 

----------

